# Android Froyo on a Nokia N800



## efeboAbel (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a nokia internet tablet n800 and i wanna use android as my OS and not maemo, i know there is port project called nitdroid, but nitdroid now focuses on porting android to the n900 and they forgot the n800, they only ported donut, with no sound and no external sd card, so given this excitment around the touch pad, is there a froyo rom that i could try on my nokia n800, please any help would be appreciate

Thanks in advance


----------

